# Need LEM ORIGINAL Snack Sticks advice!



## bu11dog13795 (Mar 5, 2020)

I have a couple kits, and did an initial 10lb batch, but didnt care for them, it was my first time makingsnack sticks and I followed the directions. I added pork fat trimmings to my venison for a 70/30 lean fat ratio. I dont want to waist the rest of the seasoning, so was thinking of tweaking it with adding to it. My thought was McCormick Cajun seasoning to give it a good flavor but how much would you add to a 20lb batch? Also want to add in some high temp cheese. I have both hot pepper and cheddar.  Any advice of making the LEM Original Snack Stick kit more palatable would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 5, 2020)

Not sure how much McCormick to use but for me that's way to much fat for snack sticks. If I'm doing snack sticks I don't usually add any fat or 5% max if I decide to add any


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 5, 2020)

Like Jerry said. 70 is way to much fat. Try 80 (lean) (20) fat% or just use some good quality 80/20  OR 85/15 store bought. As far as adding more flavor try some other brand of cajun seasoning that dont have so much salt.

When i do game (venison or elk i just grind up some pork butt. like Jerry 5% so the mix dont taste like bacon or ham.


----------



## johnh12 (Mar 5, 2020)

Never cared much for the LEM mixes. Too salty for our testes.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 5, 2020)

bu11dog13795 said:


> I have a couple kits, and did an initial 10lb batch, but didnt care for them, it was my first time makingsnack sticks and I followed the directions. I added pork fat trimmings to my venison for a 70/30 lean fat ratio. I dont want to waist the rest of the seasoning, so was thinking of tweaking it with adding to it. My thought was McCormick Cajun seasoning to give it a good flavor but how much would you add to a 20lb batch? Also want to add in some high temp cheese. I have both hot pepper and cheddar.  Any advice of making the LEM Original Snack Stick kit more palatable would be greatly appreciated.


That's the problem with using seasoning kits. You don't know what's in them. Instead of just adding McCormick (What's in it?), you might look around here for a snack stick recipe that looks good to you, mix some and add that to your Lem's. I've never used a kit. Do they have the cure in them or do you add your own?
Have fun with that high temp cheese! I tried exactly once adding it to stix and getting those bits of cheese through that 1/2" horn was no fun. They were tasty, though!


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 5, 2020)

You need to watch your salt content, If the McCormick's has salt, then adding it to the Lems seasoning it could end up being uneatable .


----------



## bu11dog13795 (Mar 5, 2020)

The cajun seasoning I have does not have any salt. It's just spices so I thought it would be a reasonable addition to the LEM seasoning. And yet the kit comes with the curing salts, it also comes with 21mm casings.  I am not going to use LEM snack stick ever again but dont want to waist the kit. I miss spoke It wasnt 70-30, I followed the directions so it was 80-20 maybe less.


----------

